# Mozart - KV 219 - Violin Concerto No. 5 ("Turkish")



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

In the video here below: Arthur Grumiaux, violin and the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Sir Colin Davis Rec. November 1961. You are free to suggest better recordings.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

No revisionism from me here -- both the piece and the performance are utterly to my liking. Concerning the piece, it's a cliché to say that to play Mozart you have to think of opera. Yet in this work I do hear many "voices," a sort of fantasy drama with gestures and actions precisely etched in music though translation into words would be elusive. Not always though, in the middle of the third movement the Turkish army is real enough! As for Arthur Grumiaux's playing, to me it seems ideal for this work, combining the technical security with the colour and variety you hear in the best players of the Franco-Belgian school.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I enjoy it, but I prefer Mozart's mature works, including other concertos, over it. I marked "very good".


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> I enjoy it, but I prefer Mozart's mature works, including other concertos, over it. I marked "very good".


I think that the second movement had been dictated by god to Mozart. Since all of his violin concertos are early works, we can't compare them with other pieces of the same exact genre written in adulthood.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> I think that the second movement had been dictated by god to Mozart. Since all of his violin concertos are early works, we can't compare them with other pieces of the same exact genre written in adulthood.


I like the second movement of this concerto, but my favorite is the third. And I think we can compare Mozart's violin concertos with other works of the same genre by him, even if they are for other instruments. Overall, I tend to prefer any of his late concertos for piano or clarinet over the five violin concertos, although I still enjoy them.

From your polls and other posts in other threads, I suppose that you are an enthusiast of the early works of the famous classical music composers. We therefore have different perspectives, as, even though I may like them, overall I tend to prefer mature works over juvenilia.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> I like the second movement of this concerto, but my favorite is the third. And I think we can compare Mozart's violin concertos with other works of the same genre by him, even if they are for other instruments. Overall, I tend to prefer any of his late concertos for piano or clarinet over the five violin concertos, although I still enjoy them.
> 
> From your polls and other posts in other threads, I suppose that you are an enthusiast of the early works of the famous classical music composers. We therefore have different perspectives, as, even though I may like them, overall I tend to prefer mature works over juvenilia.


It's not that I PREFER early works. With my polls I'm simply following the chronological order for each composer. 

The correct statement is that I ALSO LIKE early works.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

As expected I voted Excellent, such beauty seldom heard .


----------

